# REFUND update



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The deadline for refunds on tickets bought for Waxstock in 2020, is the 9th March. NO FURTHER refunds will be possible after this date. So if you are unable to make it to Waxstock this year (2022), send us an email in order to get your refund.

email: info 'at' waxstock.com

SEE THE REST OF YOU AT THE SHOW!!
#waxstock #waxstockisback


----------

